# Forza Horizon 3 geht nicht.



## LordEisenbein (28. Dezember 2017)

Hi Community,

wie der Titel schon sagt will mein FH3 einfach nicht funktioniere. Zeitweise ging es und nun tut sich gar nichts mehr bis auf das eine Bild das erscheint..
um dem ganzen nochmal eine chance zu geben habe ich das spiel neu installiert.. dann ging es für einen moment und stürzte mit bluescreen ab.. danach wieder gestartet und es ging.. und ab heute geht wieder absolut ganix..
hab auch sämtliche möglichkeiten ausprobiert das mir das internet empfohlen hat..
jetzt geb ich es auf und bin frustriet.. ich bereue den Kauf.. einfach nur  zum Kotzen

weiss jemand eine lösung? -.-


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

Schon mal Avira ausgemacht? 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEisenbein (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

auch schon probiert.. hat nichts geholfen


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

Benötigte Ports fürs Game im Router Freigeschaltet? 

OSD vom Afterburner ausgemacht? 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MircoSfot (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

Hier sind die Ports: Forza Horizon 3 - Startet nicht: Probleme, Fehler und Losungen - gamona.de


----------



## LordEisenbein (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

nein das hab ich nicht.. wie mache ich das bzw wo finde ich die info dazu.. hab ein "unifi ubiquiti" hat der vermieter vor nicht allzu langer zeit angeschlossen


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

Hast du keinen eigenen Internetanschluss und gehst über das netzt vom Vermieter ins Internet? 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEisenbein (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

habe nun die ports freigegeben.. leider kein Erfolg immernoch das selbe.. es kommt auch keien fehlermeldung oder sonst etwas..

ps: das ist unser eigener Anschluss in der wg^^ der router wurde nur erneuert, jedoch bestand das problem zuvor auch bei dem spiel


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

OSD vom Afterburner ausgemacht? 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IspiTFireI (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

Kenne das Problem und habe auch sehr verzweifelt nach der Lösung gesucht. Diese ist sehr kurios: Du musst irgendwas im Microsoft Store downloaden, eine App zB. - egal was. Ich nehme meist Netflix. Du musst es auch nicht zu Ende downloaden - kannst den Download also auch abbrechen. Wichtig ist nur, dass er den Download tatsächlich anfängt. Anschließend sollte Forza Horizon 3 wieder normal starten. Habe den Fehler öfters - dann muss man das gleiche wieder tun. Das gleiche Problem tritt im übrigen auch bei Forza 7 auf. Dafür gilt die gleiche Losung. Ich weiß es klingt absurd - Win10 und der ganze Hintergrundmist halt...


----------



## LordEisenbein (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 GEHT NICHT VERZWEIFLUNG!*

verrrückt.. mit dem download über den store gehts wirklich wieder.. da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.. wieso das machmal so besch***** sein muss-.- aber viele dank für die hilfe!!!!


----------

